# Nervous Live Rock Question



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, I now have a pretty good idea of how much and what type of live rock I want. My problems is this. I hear that most online stores suggest 2nd day air. I work most days of the week from times ranging from 2-9pm. I am worried that my package will come and sit outside my door in the winter cold and by the time I get home everything will be screwed. I know sometimes Fedex or UPS will deliver around 12pm and I would be ok to at least bring it inside, but would have no time to do anything with it until later at night. Am I being paranoid or is this a realistic problem I may have. I want to order this rock soon.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't think it will hurt the live rock, I think you might be able to get an early delivery option from some stores to have the rock delivered by 10am, I think Foster and Smith does that (I know they do with fish). How cold is cold for you? Cold here is 50F, which wouldn't hurt it, but a few miles up north of here, it can gt to 20F during the day, that may hurt the live rock. Hope this helps


----------



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

I was planning to order some from Foster and Smith so that may be a good option. I am also considering the Saturday delivery which would cost me an extra 12 bucks but would give me all day to work on it. Cold here right now is about 37 degrees. This winter hasn't been bad at all.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Where do you live? It happens to be 37 here to. I have ordered all of my fish from F&S, all arrived quickly and safely.


----------



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

I live in central New Jersey. We haven't had even a 2" accumulation of snow this year so far. Global warming is definitely real.


----------

